# arrêt et renouvellement



## sabine111 (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Mon renouvellement arrive bientôt (4 mois) je suis en arrêt, probablement pour 1 an encore, dois je le signaler lors de la visite ? est ce que je ne risque pas en le disant, d'être "mise en pause" en attendant ma reprise et devoir attendre une nouvelle visite pour retravailler ?
Bonne journée.
merci.


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Bonne question.
Je ne sais pas.
Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée de le dire en effet.
Mais je ne suis pas certaine que tu pourras éviter qu'elle le sache car si tu es en arrêt, tu n'es pas censée la recevoir, puisque indispo. Si tu la reçois tout de même, elle va bien se rendre compte qu'il n'y a pas d'accueilli.
D'autant que si tu avais des contrats en cours, une AM te remplaçant elle aura obligatoirement déclaré à la PMI que ces enfants là sont pour l'instant chez elle.
Je ne sais pas que te conseiller, en toute franchise.


----------



## sabine111 (20 Août 2022)

Ici, le suivi des accueillis n'est pas au top. les infos ne se transmettent pas d'un service à l'autre, c'est ce que m'a dit un jour une puer.
Du coup, je me demande aussi, si c'est la puéricultrice du secteur qui va venir ou d'autres personnes comme dans beaucoup de département.
Je suis de Saône et Loire, si qqun a des infos à ce sujet...


----------



## isa19 (20 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 c'est délicat mais effectivement si vous êtes en arrêt vous n'êtes pas sensée recevoir la visite. Peut-être dire que vous êtes en arrêt jusqu'au ( date de votre fin d'arrêt encours) et ne pas dire que c'est surement pour +;


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour comme dit au dessus ne parler que de l'arrêt en cours sans préciser que ce sera encore pour un an. Je pense que si la pmi sait que tu es en arrêt pour un problème de santé et que tu n'en dis rien ça peut te nuire. 
Mais surtout insiste bien que tu reprends le métier dés la fin de ton arrêt et qu'il te faut être à jour de ton agrément .montre bien ta motivation a travailler quand tu seras guérie.
Meilleure santé et bon weekend prends soin de toi


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Dans le demande de renouvellement il demande si au moment de la demande on acceuil des enfants ou pas .

Vous aurez pas le choix que de cocher non . Ici ce n est plus la pmi qui gère les Assmat mais la mape


----------



## Ryleti (20 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
La puer est passée pour mon renouvellement et effectivement on te demande si tu as des enfants en ce moment.
De plus tu dois donner la fiche de liaison en cours et il y a le certificat médical.

@Sandrine2572 c’est quoi la mape?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Août 2022)

La mape c est mission modes d acceuil petite enfance 

Demande de Renouvellement envoyé hier plus qu à attendre


----------



## sabine111 (21 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos conseils.
Mon médecin a rempli le certificat médical. A ce jour, il est ok pour ma reprise.
Je pense que je vais dire ce que mon oncologue m'a dit : traitement et soins pour un an, donc si tout va bien j'en aurais fini fin  janvier.
Il y aura d'autres choses à venir mais ça se décidera à la fin de mon traitement.


----------



## Julilo (25 Août 2022)

SMAPE😉😉


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour Sabine bien-sûr dire où tu en es de ton parcours santé a la puer tout en insistant que tu as besoin de ton agrément pour bien planifier ta reprise. 
Bonne santé et bonne reprise du travail des que possible


----------



## chantal01 (26 Août 2022)

bonjour, comme c'est pour un renouvellement tu n'as pas le choix que de la recevoir, mais tu n'as aucune obligation de lui signaler que tu es en arrêt, juste que tu n'as pas d'enfant ce jour la (si tu en as encore en temps normal)
bonne journée


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

perso je ne dirais rien, a fortiori si le médecin t'as fait le certificat médical et qu'il est ok pour le renouvellement, si elle te pose la question et bien réponds lui simplement que pour l'instant tu n'as plus de contrat (période creuse) ou que tu es en congés (ce qui est vrai même si c'est un congés maladie)


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Dans ce métier moins on n'en dit mieux cela est ! conseil de collègues car je suis tellement honnête que j'ai dû apprendre à "mentir" !!!


----------



## sabine111 (29 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos avis.
Je vais voir comment elle va réagir à "ma coupe de cheveux" :  ils ont très très court pour l'instant, si elle "tique" en me voyant, je lui parlerai de ma maladie. et insisterai sur mon envie de reprendre rapidement une vie normale.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors moi je jouerai franc jeu 
Et insisterait bien sur le fait que je souhaite reprendre mon activité dès que ma santé me le permettra. 
Mais que je reprendrai tout  doucement 
J'insisterai sur le fait que mon médecin est du même avis que moi et qu'une reprise d'activité me serait bénéfique 

Mentir ou cacher la vérité n'est pas une bonne chose à faire je pense
Car elles ont vos plannings d'arrivées et de départs et savent pertinament que vous n'accueillez plus d'enfants et depuis combien de temps 

Après c'est à vous de voir 

Je vous souhaite de vous remettre très rapidement de cette foutu maladie 
Je vous envoie toutes mes pensées de bon rétablissement 
Courage 

Et les cheveux courts reviennent à la mode 😊


----------

